# Starting a military career at 28



## Red (Jun 6, 2017)

On this 73rd anniversary of D-day, I first and foremost want to extend my gratitude to all of you that decided to take on a uniform in service of your country.  Thank you for your service. 

              It is with great determination that I aim to also take part in service for my country.  If possible, I’d like to put in a full 20 years should my mind and body hold out. 

              A few years ago, I purchased several Stew Smith workout books to bring myself out of what I call a “video gamer” physique, where I couldn’t even perform one diamond pushup, to someone that is far more athletically focused.  I’ve had my goals set on one day entering an elite unit within the US military. 

              I’ve taken my ASVAB and filled out forms to enlist into the USMC under a Recon contract, but before making a MEPS visit, I ran into a certain “higher-up” that interested me in a Warrant Officer flight school program up in Ft Rucker for the Army.  I was given the opportunity to tour the facility and was offered advice on how to build a competitive packet to be accepted into the program.  I found myself conflicted debating a “Heart vs Smart” decision.   I realize what a prestigious opportunity the pilot program would be, however, I’ve had my heart set on a separate goal for quite some time now. 

              It’s been nearly one month later and I’ve yet to go to MEPs for my screening.  I’ve began researching jobs in the Army inspired by the career possibility presented to me up in FT Rucker.  However, I’ve been considering a completely different job from the pilot program.  Option 40 11X.  As I outweigh the two different branches, their cultures, their locations and their job descriptions for each MOS, I come to this site to seek guidance over my possible decision. 

              Would the USMC at age 28 be more difficult to make a career out of over the Army?  Especially in Recon if God willing I make it through?  Would the Army be a better option for career stability?  My primary focus is to pick a job and perform that job to the best of my abilities.  Being able to deploy and perform my job would be a dream come true.  I understand that my body will inevitability become more injury prone as I get older no matter the job I undertake and I would like to be prepared accordingly when that time comes.  All guidance is appreciated and I apologize if anything I’ve said seems naïve in anyway.  I hope to better educate myself here, pick a direction and seek any advice I can get once that direction has been picked.    

Thank your for your time.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 6, 2017)

I can't speak to the actual military side of things but I have some small experience around aviation in general and I would argue one should (but not necessarily) have a strong interest or passion for flying before deciding to go down that route- it is very time intensive and if you decide that you just really don't like autorotating then you've wasted everyone's time and money. What I'm saying is, don't go into aviation half arsed. It's dangerous at the least.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 6, 2017)

Did this "higher-up" have any experience in serving as a flight Warrant Officer?  IMO, with a this type of decision, seeking guidance and information from those who have BTDT when possible is wise.


Speaking to the combat arms side, I was in my mid 30s upon re-entering the Army to go through OCS and all the other ball breaker shit to become an Infantry officer.  So, its doable but the suck factor goes way up as you hit and go beyond 30.

Touch base with us again if you choose the 11 series route, especially with a Ranger school option, to illustrate how less "difficult" it is.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 6, 2017)

Ranger Regiment is focused on direct action. If that's what you want to do there are not many better places to go. You need to decide what you want to do.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 6, 2017)

Red said:


> On this 73rd anniversary of D-day, I first and foremost want to extend my gratitude to all of you that decided to take on a uniform in service of your country.  Thank you for your service.
> 
> It is with great determination that I aim to also take part in service for my country.  If possible, I’d like to put in a full 20 years should my mind and body hold out.
> 
> ...



I went to the Basic Recon Course at 27. I've known older guys who've made it through. It definitely hurts more though.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 6, 2017)

You're gonna get paralysis through analysis.  As Teufel alludes, the older you are, the harder and longer the recovery.  There are a bunch of stories about 40-somethings going through Ranger School, 30-somethings going through BUDS, so yeah, it can be done.  I was late-20s when I joined, and there is a price you pay physically.

Work out, do your research, and get 'er done.


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow, thank you for all the quick replies!



DocIllinois said:


> Did this "higher-up" have any experience in serving as a flight Warrant Officer?  IMO, with a this type of decision, seeking guidance and information from those who have BTDT when possible is wise.
> 
> 
> Speaking to the combat arms side, I was in my mid 30s upon re-entering the Army to go through OCS and all the other ball breaker shit to become an Infantry officer.  So, its doable but the suck factor goes way up as you hit and go beyond 30.
> ...



He's commissioned, although he dropped me off with W5 and W2 warrants for the day when I toured Ft Rucker so I had the opportunity to seek advice from them. 

I apologize I should have specified what I meant by the term "difficult".  Not in terms of training program difficulty but as in long term service retainment.  I've heard from some miscellaneous sources read on the internet that its harder to maintain a career in the USMC over other branches but wanted to verify here if there's any truth to that?     

Thank you all for the solid advice.  "Analysis paralysis" is exactly what I have otherwise known as being a Hamlet.  I just need to make a decision and shoot.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jun 6, 2017)

I went through EOD school at the ripe old age of 30. It can be done. Be careful and listen to your body. Tend the minor injuries so they don't become major ones.  

As to what everyone else has said about making a decision, there's not much else to add.  Shit or get off the pot.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 6, 2017)

M
My $.02.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 6, 2017)

Nobody can help you with your decision, but @Red Flag 1 offers some sage advice. The pilot path opens opportunities both military and civilian. The Recon path is the much tougher physical path with a higher probability of injury and/or wash-out. If you wash out, you will end up a 29-year old 0311 in a rifle company where you will inevitably be dubbed "Pappy" by all the 19 year old Lance Corporals. Nothing wrong with Marine infantry, it's the toughest there is...but it may fall short of your expectations. I don't mean to discourage you in any way from taking the road to Recon. Sometimes the best road is the hardest. But if you go that way, make sure you want it bad enough to take everything they throw at you. It's not a course you want to go into half-assed...nor for that matter, is the rotary winged pilot option.

You have lots to ponder. Best of luck.


----------



## Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Thank you all.  There is definitely much to consider.  I've decided to write down and chart out each path individually from where I'd like to be 20 years from now to what I'd like to contribute along the way.  I appreciate the advice given, and I'll outweigh the opportunity cost of each path with all suggestions noted.  Thank you all for your time!


----------

